# Transformers 6: Mark Wahlberg nicht mit dabei



## Darkmoon76 (19. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transformers 6: Mark Wahlberg nicht mit dabei* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Transformers 6: Mark Wahlberg nicht mit dabei*


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2017)

oh wie "schade"

und die Schlechte Nachricht: Es gibt einen Sechsten Teil


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2017)

6 Teile schon? Nimmt das denn nie ein Ende? Hab nur 1-3 gesehen, und danach alles ignoriert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> 6 Teile schon? Nimmt das denn nie ein Ende?


Nicht so lange das Robo-Geschlachte Milliarden einspielt. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> 6 Teile schon? Nimmt das denn nie ein Ende? Hab nur 1-3 gesehen, und danach alles ignoriert.



Du kannst dich immerhin noch daran erinnern, welche du gesehen hast.
Ich habe Teil 1 und zwei gesehen.
Danach noch ein Film... aber welcher Teil das war?
Vielleicht habe ich sogar vier Filme gesehen... oder ich vermische die einfach... oder...

Man kann die doch nicht mehr auseinander halten.
Geht mir aber übrigens auch mit Marvel und DC Filmen so, wenns mehr als zwei Teile sind.
Ich komm nicht mehr nach.
Bin zu alt


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh wie "schade"
> 
> und die Schlechte Nachricht: Es gibt einen Sechsten Teil



14 weitere Teiler sind geplant + ein Bumbelbee Spinoff als Triologie + CGI Filme


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man kann die doch nicht mehr auseinander halten.
> Geht mir aber übrigens auch mit Marvel und DC Filmen so, wenns mehr als zwei Teile sind.


Ja, aber die Marvel-Streifen haben wenigstens noch sowas wie 'ne Charakterzeichnung. Zum Beispiel der Konflikt zwischen Iron Man und Captain America, der in Zivil War nicht einfach ausbricht, sondern sich vorher schon in einigen Filmen dezent anbahnt. Such sowas mal in Transformers^^



> Bin zu alt


Quark. Was soll da mein Oppa sagen, der war im WW2 und lebt immer noch^^ Da fällt mir ein, er ist wohl wirklich einer der letzten, die noch übrig sind.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2017)

Die ersten 2 habe ich noch gesehen, dann den 3. Teil, aber den auch nur Anfangs wegen Rosie in ihrem engem Wahnsinns Kleidchen.
Da war es mir aber auch schon zu dumm. 4 und 5 hab ich dann ausgelassen und hat mich auch nicht mehr interessiert.


----------



## Grelldor (19. Juni 2017)

lol... Transformers... wohl eher Giant Killah Robotz... Ich bin mit Transformers gross geworden, aber die Version von Bay finde ich grauenhaft...


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 habe ich noch gesehen, dann den 3. Teil, aber den auch nur Anfangs wegen Rosie in ihrem engem Wahnsinns Kleidchen.
> Da war es mir aber auch schon zu dumm. 4 und 5 hab ich dann ausgelassen und hat mich auch nicht mehr interessiert.





LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> 6 Teile schon? Nimmt das denn nie ein Ende? Hab nur 1-3 gesehen, und danach alles ignoriert.


Ich wusste schon immer das sich irgendwo Zeitreisende rumtreiben müssen und jetzt finde ich hier gleich 2 hier im Forum und dann auch noch aus unterschiedlichen Ursprüngen. 

Einer hat Teil 5 schon ignoriert und der andere wundert sich das es schon 6 Teile gäbe, derweil Teil 5 erst noch im Kino anlaufen muss.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2017)

Kann auch Teil 10 Anlaufen. Keine Ahnung....


----------



## Talisman79 (20. Juni 2017)

ich kenn zwar nur zwei oder drei teile,aber transformers gehört wohl zu den filmreihen die von teil zu teil am stärksten abgebaut haben.richtiger trash.wo der erste noch irgendwo rundes popcornkino geboten hat,gabs danach nur immer wieder mehr vom selben,dazu noch immer schlechter gemacht mit immer milligerem cast.

hab auch gelesen ,das teil drei oder vier entstanden is,als in hollywood gerade die autorenstreiks waren.trotzdem wollte man den film unbedingt zuende drehen.ergebniss is bekannt


----------



## Exar-K (20. Juni 2017)

Unterhaltsam und sehenswert war eigentlich nur der erste Teil.
Alle Nachfolger konnte man sich getrost schenken.


----------



## Gemar (20. Juni 2017)

Total verrückt, dass solche Filme noch ausreichend besucht werden.


----------



## Talisman79 (20. Juni 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Total verrückt, dass solche Filme noch ausreichend besucht werden.



noch verrückter/trauriger is,das grütze wie diese die einzige zu sein scheint,die noch kohle abwirft


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> noch verrückter/trauriger is,das grütze wie diese die einzige zu sein scheint,die noch kohle abwirft



Ja, darüber sollte man mal nachdenken. Ist das gleich wie mit RTL&Co. Alle meckern sie wie Assi das doch alles ist, aber Millionen scheint es zu gefallen. Degenerierte erzogene Gesellschaft eben denen man alles verkaufen kann.


----------



## PureLoci (21. Juni 2017)

Ich habe schon nach dem 1. Teil die Reihe nicht mehr gesehen. Schon der erste Teil hatte keine richtige Handlung und war total Effekt-überladen. Keine Ahnung was die Leute daran finden. Mein Fall sind diese Filme nicht.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (21. Juni 2017)

Teil 6 schon? Wahnsinn, ich glaube bis Teil 2 habe ich mir den Spaß noch angesehen, aber irgendwann reicht es auch mit "Hirn aus, Popcorn rein" Filmen. Schade, dass denen nichts neues mehr einfällt und sie auch noch dafür belohnt werden. Wenigstens wurden Aufgüsse wie die Mumie oder Baywatch ordentlich an den Kassen abgestraft.


----------



## KylRoy (22. Juni 2017)

Wenn die Serie so erfolgreich ist wirft das kein gutes Licht auf die Zielgruppe.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Wenn die Serie so erfolgreich ist wirft das kein gutes Licht auf die Zielgruppe.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Die die Zielgruppe hat sich evtl auch verändert in den Jahren.

Also es ist ja nicht so, dass ich den neusten Film nicht sehen möchte.... irgendwann.
Ich glaub, der macht Spass, wenn man grade Lust auf solche Action hat.


----------



## KylRoy (22. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die die Zielgruppe hat sich evtl auch verändert in den Jahren.
> 
> Also es ist ja nicht so, dass ich den neusten Film nicht sehen möchte.... irgendwann.
> Ich glaub, der macht Spass, wenn man grade Lust auf solche Action hat.


Na ja das Problem sind die Leute welche für diesen Film ins Kino gehen oder auf andere Weise Geld ausgeben.

Ich würde das niemals tun.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Na ja das Problem sind die Leute welche für diesen Film ins Kino gehen oder auf andere Weise Geld ausgeben.
> 
> Ich würde das niemals tun.
> 
> ...



Warum soll das ein Problem sein?
ich glaube im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Superkarrenleasings hat ein Kinobesuch (oder Blu-Ray-Kauf) noch niemanden in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten gebracht.
Bei diesem Thema würde ich einfach sagen:
Mich störts nicht wirklich, wennn solche Filme erfolgreich sind, was soll ich mich darüber aufregen, bzw:
Warum sollen solche Filme nicht gemacht werden.
Denn eigentlich befriedigen sie ja anscheinend ein Bedürfnis, ohne anderen zu schaden.


----------



## KylRoy (22. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum soll das ein Problem sein?
> ich glaube im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Superkarrenleasings hat ein Kinobesuch (oder Blu-Ray-Kauf) noch niemanden in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten gebracht.
> Bei diesem Thema würde ich einfach sagen:
> Mich störts nicht wirklich, wennn solche Filme erfolgreich sind, was soll ich mich darüber aufregen, bzw:
> ...


Ganz einfach! diese Filme sind dämlich und machen dämliche Menschen noch dämlicher.

Und warum ist das ein Problem? 

auch wieder ganz einfach: Demokratien funktionieren nicht mit dummen Menschen.

Darum bin ich gegen jede Form von Volksverblödung. 

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------

